
Free email that’s not gmail - theolds
Where would go to get a free email address? One that isn’t going to scraped.
======
otriv
You should use PGP so your messages can't be read. When signing up for
services I try to use a new email for every service so that one email can't be
used to track me. Besides that the ones I use: cock.li, elude.in,
protonmail.com, danwin1210.me, and a few others. These all work when
registering through Tor.

That should be good to start you off.

------
moviuro
Why free though? Renting a domain can be done for cheap (~20USD/y); and email
management is a real service with its own set of challenges. Why would anyone
do that 100% free?

~~~
zero_by_divide
"If you aren't paying, then you aren't the customer. You're the product."

~~~
theolds
Exactly. I was sort of hoping there was some altruistic nonprofit out there
offering this service thst I didn’t know about.

------
zero_by_divide
I use Protonmail. It's encrypted and stuff.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protonmail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protonmail)

